# help root cs sgs 2.2.1



## dman3536 (Aug 22, 2011)

I need help I can't get my cellular south galaxys showcase rooted it came with 2.2.1 ee25 in it and I have tried soc with no luck any ideas or files that work would really be appreciated I have followed instructions as 
close as possible I think please help


----------



## dandan86 (Jul 10, 2011)

Did you install the drivers on your computer
The reason I ask was the phone even recognized by SOC
I know some reported problems with the newer os from CS
I'm on CS coming from eclair so I haven't experienced the problem


----------



## dman3536 (Aug 22, 2011)

I did see a link for that i will try and post back. Thanks


----------



## dman3536 (Aug 22, 2011)

Well that did not work tried with several builds of soc nogo 
please help if anyone one has a complete file that is known to work 
help! !!!!!!!!


----------



## medicmnstr (Jul 15, 2011)

I used soc 1.9.5 shortfuse...took a couple different tries but it rooted my CS 2.2.1 EE25 with no problem - Still have the zipped file if you can't find it :android-smile:


----------



## StuckInMemphis (Jul 7, 2011)

Make sure to enable USB debugging mode or SOC will not work.



dman3536 said:


> Well that did not work tried with several builds of soc nogo
> please help if anyone one has a complete file that is known to work
> help! !!!!!!!!


Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dman3536 (Aug 22, 2011)

Did that it did not work do the drivers have to be downloaded in the phone or put in superoneclick or do i put phone in download an put drivers in the phone. Please help


----------



## dman3536 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah please email me the file if u can did you have to add anything to it and thanks i would really appreciate it 
email is [email protected]


----------



## dman3536 (Aug 22, 2011)

Just relized cant get my comp to recognize phone i have tried
everything any ideas would help


----------



## dman3536 (Aug 22, 2011)

Just found the problem had to uninstall adb.exe and reinstall and
then soc worked beautifully on my cellular south galaxys sch i500 with 
ee25 build will be donating thanks people.


----------



## dman3536 (Aug 22, 2011)

Well thought it was ok but it bricked my phone had to get a new one e it caused it to lag very bad 
Then it brrricked kind of scared to do it again anybody have any issues after rooting therecs sgs ich500 ee25 build please post if anyone has had problems and fixed the issue would appreciate the help if
Possible


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

If I may ask, why are you wanting to root the phone? Are you wanting to flash custom roms etc.. just wo
ndering.

Sent from my CM7'd showcase


----------



## dman3536 (Aug 22, 2011)

Needs to tether not really into flashing can but not really interested in that aspect an cant seem paying for a mifi with limit ed download they all say they are unlimited but when yall got a 3 to 5 gig cap thats not really unlimited they carriers are screwing people , just sayin.


----------



## add144 (Jun 12, 2011)

dman3536 said:


> Well thought it was ok but it bricked my phone had to get a new one e it caused it to lag very bad


First off, if you were able to use your phone and it was laggy, then it was not bricked.

Secondly, please use proper grammar and read over your words before submitting your post. It is difficult to understand what you're trying to say with your broken English.


----------



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol thats funny I rooted my cs galaxy 2.2.1 easy with soc not lagging and didnt have tu uninstall anything u messed something up


----------



## dman3536 (Aug 22, 2011)

add144 said:


> First off, if you were able to use your phone and it was laggy, then it was not bricked.
> 
> Secondly, please use proper grammar and read over your words before submitting your post. It is difficult to understand what you're trying to say with your broken English.


Yeah it is proper grammer read it all and pay attention its free i see one extra letter up in the post and it is an(e) 
Obviousily you did not pay attention to what i wrote but i will do again so you can understand. After i rooted it it became very laggy and trying to play videos it would stop it caused many apps just to quit and would shut the phone down then after 2 days the phone bricked and wouldnt do shit all it would do was come up on the screen with samsung on it and that was it i followed the instructions


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

To add114: I agree, very broken English but at least I get the gist of it, almost...

Anyway...

To OP: you screwed something up in a big way. What 'instructions' did you follow? Why not use z4root if you couldn't manage to install the drivers for adb? Btw, your phone was definitely NOT bricked and anyone who has enough experience, like add or myself, will instantly recognize you as a noob who is not firmly grounded in the basics of what you are doing and should go back to the beginners stickies for a refresher. I'm not picking on you-I'm just trying to save you from further headaches in the future which are *almost* always caused by user error.

Also, the more clearly you state your problems, the more easily others can assist you. Your previous posts were garbled to say the least. That doesn't lend itself to fixing your issues when we can't tell what they are. What do I mean?

Well, the fact is it looked as though you had already said you had the drivers installed and working. process. 


"dandan86 said:


> Did you install the drivers on your computer
> The reason I ask was the phone even recognized by SOC
> I know some reported problems with the newer os from CS
> I'm on CS coming from eclair so I haven't experienced the problem


By ignoring the VERY FIRST REPLY you effectively made those helping you fish for more answers, but had you checked right away you could've saved yourself the next 4 posts and really sped up the troubleshooting process.

Just my two cents...again I'm not picking on you. Just trying to get you pointed at the help you need. (which is the knowledge every noob should have. The best medicine is good prevention )


----------



## medicmnstr (Jul 15, 2011)

wizayne... not to bust your chops in all this but Z4root doesn't work for Showcase 2.2.1 ... only one i had found after it first came out was soc....so cut him some slack... we were all noobs one time


----------

